# My name is Valera, I need a writer



## minin1951 (Dec 15, 2018)

My name is Valera, I'm from Russia, I need a writer . I have a very interesting story about my fate, I experienced a lot in seeking justice in Russia.. According to my story, you can write a great book, make a film and it will be very interesting. Who will help me meet the author? Sincerely, Valera


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 15, 2018)

So you don't wanna become a writer, you want to hire one?

( No, I'm not volunteering for the job. Just trying to verify your intent. )

G.D.


----------



## plg123 (Dec 16, 2018)

I can write Law Articles.


----------



## minin1951 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello, I need a writer. I have a very interesting life, I can tell you what Russia and Russian people are. Who wants to know my story? Forgive me for my English.   Sincerely, Valera


----------



## minin1951 (Dec 16, 2018)

plg123 said:


> I can write Law Articles.


let's try to talk, how to contact you?


----------



## clark (Dec 16, 2018)

VALERA--First of all, welcome to WF! 

Somewhere in this community of writers, you may find what you need. I emphasize the conditional because, as Guard Dog asks: what is it you want? It seems you want to HIRE someone to write your story in English.  Perhaps you feel your story is sufficiently unusual to be of interest to Hollywood, and you need the text in English?

Whatever your interests or needs, Valera, please state them clearly and specifically if you want positive responses.

I will say this: if you indeed want to hire a writer for this kind of project, it will NOT be cheap. . . .


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 16, 2018)

Actually, this whole thing seems a little 'off' to me, but that may just be my suspicious nature.



G.D.


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 16, 2018)

Valera, it sounds to me as if you need something that we call a ghost writing service (that has nothing to do with the afterlife).  It's a service where a writer interviews you to find out what you want and starts writing the story for you.  This can be a fairly specialised and is usually easier to carry out in person rather than on the internet - though I suppose anything is possible if both parties want it to happen.

Because the writer would want to ensure being paid, he/she might require an advance deposit and/or payments along the way at various stages.  You might be lucky and find someone who is so intrigued with your story, they would write it on a commission basis (the more books sold, the more they earn), but they would also probably want some rights in the publishing process too in order to maximise their (and your) income.

If someone does seek an advance before starting work (or after only writing a small sample), please be sure to protect yourself in case they decide to not continue with the work.

Also, there are professional ghost writing services on the internet if you search around, but please ensure that you don't lay out a load of money for little or no service.


----------



## minin1951 (Dec 16, 2018)

Thank you, I'm sorry I use an online translator, I just want to tell my life story that happened to me, I was one who fought for his pregnant wife who was illegally convicted in Russia (USSR) criminal court, I want to tell you how to kill a war participant 1941-45 years, as I was trying to ask for help in the American Embassy in Moscow put in a psychiatric hospital, I want to show the true face of Russia, it is very interesting and unique.


----------



## minin1951 (Dec 16, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Actually, this whole thing seems a little 'off' to me, but that may just be my suspicious nature.
> 
> In Russia, censorship, no human rights and freedoms, no independence
> 
> ...


----------



## minin1951 (Dec 16, 2018)

clark said:


> VALERA--First of all, welcome to WF!
> 
> Somewhere in this community of writers, you may find what you need. I emphasize the conditional because, as Guard Dog asks: what is it you want? It seems you want to HIRE someone to write your story in English.  Perhaps you feel your story is sufficiently unusual to be of interest to Hollywood, and you need the text in English?
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'm sorry I use an online translator, I just want to tell my life story that happened to me, I was one who fought for his pregnant wife who was illegally convicted in Russia (USSR) criminal court, I want to tell you how to kill a war participant 1941-45 years, as I was trying to ask for help in the American Embassy in Moscow put in a psychiatric hospital, I want to show the true face of Russia, it is very interesting and unique.


----------



## minin1951 (Dec 16, 2018)

Phil Istine said:


> Valera, it sounds to me as if you need something that we call a ghost writing service (that has nothing to do with the afterlife).  It's a service where a writer interviews you to find out what you want and starts writing the story for you.  This can be a fairly specialised and is usually easier to carry out in person rather than on the internet - though I suppose anything is possible if both parties want it to happen.
> 
> Because the writer would want to ensure being paid, he/she might require an advance deposit and/or payments along the way at various stages.  You might be lucky and find someone who is so intrigued with your story, they would write it on a commission basis (the more books sold, the more they earn), but they would also probably want some rights in the publishing process too in order to maximise their (and your) income.
> 
> ...


How do I find a writer like that from the afterlife?


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 16, 2018)

I like your humour, Valera 

I have put a link in below.  It was from a google search using the words:

ghostwriting services Russian to English

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b&q=ghostwriting+services+Russian+to+English

I don't know any of the companies that do this.  You must check quality and integrity for yourself.
Beware of paying money in advance.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 16, 2018)

minin1951 said:


> How do I find a writer like that from the afterlife?



Work with a writer long enough, and you'll probably be ready to kill them.

Problem solved.





G.D.


----------



## Denz01 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi Valera! Welcome


----------



## Keith Collins (Jan 6, 2019)

Valera - I would suggest that you gave it written right where you are. My wife and I have watched sone VERY intriguing shows produced in Russian (subtitled in English) that would have lost much in the translation! Hearing it in the language added to the story.
  Good luck!


----------

